# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Jia Jia, gynoid robot, China

## Airicist

Jia Jia, gynoid robot, China

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese university unveils amazingly lifelike robot named “Jia Jia”"

April 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article 'Meet Jia Jia the 'robot goddess': Chinese inventor claims AI humanoid is the most realistic ever made (and has programmed it to refer to him as 'my lord')"
Jia Jia can speak, shows micro-expressions, move its lips and body
It's programmed to recognize human/machine interaction, has autonomous position and navigation and offers services based on cloud technology
Researher say they would not consider mass production, yet

by Stacy Liberatore
April 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is this the world's most realistic droid? Jia Jia, the creepily life-like 'robot goddess', greets fans in China"
AI can speak, show micro-expressions and move its lips and body
It is programmed to recognise human and machine interactions
Can navigate, position itself and offer services using cloud technology
Researchers say they would not consider mass production yet

by Stacy Liberatore and Abigail Beall
June 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Bionic woman: Chinese robot turns on the charm

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> "Jia Jia" can hold a simple conversation and make specific facial expressions when asked, and her creator believes the eerily life-like robot heralds a future of cyborg labour in China.

----------

